# Study questions fat and heart disease link..



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Interesting reading..

"For decades, health officials have urged the public to avoid saturated fat as much as possible, saying it should be replaced with the unsaturated fats in foods like nuts, fish, seeds and vegetable oils.
But the new research, published on Monday in the journal Annals of Internal Medicine, did not find that people who ate higher levels of saturated fat had more heart disease than those who ate less. Nor did it find less disease in those eating higher amounts of unsaturated fat, including monounsaturated fat like olive oil or polyunsaturated fat like corn oil."

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/...eart-disease-link/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't believe any of the stuff that most of these studies say. Back in the 50s the Government got involved in what we should & shouldn't eat what is good & not good for us. Most of it was based on theory not scientific facts. It remains to this day.
I follow a time tested saying, that my mother taught me when I was young & she lived into he 90s "EVERYTHING IN MODERATION".
I have yet to see most of all these studies not be challenged or disproved in time. Because most are not done using proven scientific facts.
Did you know that lower cholesterol in peoples diets in the 50s caused weight gain. That is less fat caused more weight. 

But having said that. I would be more inclined to believe what you posted as true based off all my studies dating back into the 50s when Ike had his heart attack & the Government's attack on fat, meats, cholesterol etc, & their involvement in food, diets, what we eat.


----------



## unregistered97395 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've always suspected the reason fats were being linked to heart disease was because people were eating tons of partially hydrogenated fats (like margarine) and tons of trans-fats. 

It bears noting that margarine and most other foods made with trans-fats and partially hydrogenated fats were hawked as healthier than butter, etc., so most people replaced butter, etc., with them. And heart disease rose right along with the corresponding use of transfats, etc.

Thankfully, I came from a family chock full of heart patients and noticed at a young age my dad ate meat and fat and butter and 2% milk and lived into his 80's, despite having had a heart attack in his 30's. Something clicked for me, and I dumped the fake stuff shortly thereafter. Result? No heart disease here, and I practically live on fat---the real kind!


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

A few years back there was a woman on the news who was celebrating her 106th birthday. When asked what her secret to longivity was, she smiled sweetly and replied, "real butter and cream everyday."


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have done the genealogy research on my family and found that 75, 100, and 150 years ago it was not uncommon for my ancestors to live 90 to 100+ years. My great grandmother lived into her mid 90s, grandmother died at age 88, mother died at age 76. And most of my mother's generation died in their 70's and 80's. And I now see my cousins dying in their 60's and very poor health (heart disease and diabetes) onset in their 50's. These are active and hard working people. Most all of them tall and thin. But it is unbelievable the pills they ingest in a day. 

IMO, the over processed diet and the over medication is the most detrimental to our health and shortening the lifespan of my family members.

Belle


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

nowherewoman said:


> I've always suspected the reason fats were being linked to heart disease was because people were eating tons of partially hydrogenated fats (like margarine) and tons of trans-fats.
> 
> It bears noting that margarine and most other foods made with trans-fats and partially hydrogenated fats were hawked as healthier than butter, etc., so most people replaced butter, etc., with them. And heart disease rose right along with the corresponding use of transfats, etc.
> 
> Thankfully, I came from a family chock full of heart patients and noticed at a young age my dad ate meat and fat and butter and 2% milk and lived into his 80's, despite having had a heart attack in his 30's. Something clicked for me, and I dumped the fake stuff shortly thereafter. Result? No heart disease here, and I practically live on fat---the real kind!


This had a lot to do because of Ike's heart attack & the Government getting into the food we should & shouldn't eat. 
I think your right about this. 
My mother was very opposed to margarine. We had real butter in our house as a kid 50-60s except for a short time when she bought margarine until she discovered it was not good for you. We had real ice cream also. 
There is documented evidence of what I saying. There were studies that were pretty much ignored at the time that showed people who ate red meat, real butter, real ice cream etc had fewer heart attacks & lower cholesterol than after all this low fat, low cholesterol food were introduced as you stated.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I read long ago that there is no study showing a correlation between high cholesterol and heart disease. Look up homocystene and C reactive protein.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Absolutely. My grandparents both ate a diet high in fat (lard, butter, cream) and both lived into their 90s. Read the Wheat Belly book and he cites several studies along with the experience of his patients. Dr. Davis is a cardiologist. The real reason to push the high grain agenda (which is what makes you fat and raises your LDL, especially small particle LDL) is money. The wheat lobby is very persuasive monetarily. Blessings, Kat


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

By eating what "they" tell us we should, we've become one of the fattest and sickest countries on earth.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Animal fats are essential for brain health. The brain is actually damaged when animal fats are completely cut from the diet. Cholesterol is the first building block of every hormone in the human body (including insulin) and also essential to survival. Cholesterol lowering drugs are notorious for causing diabetes.


----------

